# Automatische Webverschlüsselung für (fast) überall



## Newsfeed (18 Juni 2010)

Die Firefox-Erweiterung HTTPS Everywhere leitet den Anwender beim Aufruf bestimmter Webseiten automatisch auf die sichere Verbindung mit SSL um. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

